# Firefox tab search not working



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm using the latest Firefox package (67.0.4 64bit) on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE. When I type `% searchterm` in the address bar it just gives regular search results rather than the list of which tabs (across all windows) contain that search term.

I've asked elsewhere, and the best guess is that this is a distribution related problem. Does anybody else have this issue or a suggestion for how to get it to work?


----------



## badbrain (Jul 13, 2019)

Could it just uncheck "Show search suggestions ahead of browsing history in address bar results"?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 13, 2019)

badbrain said:


> Could it just uncheck "Show search suggestions ahead of browsing history in address bar results"?


Where is that? I can't find it in about: preferences or about:config.
I have unchecked "Use the address bar for search and navigation" but it makes no difference to the behavior of Firefox whether it's checked or not.


----------



## badbrain (Jul 13, 2019)

OJ said:


> Where is that? I can't find it in about: preferences or about:config.
> I have unchecked "Use the address bar for search and navigation" but it makes no difference to the behavior of Firefox whether it's checked or not.


aboutreferences#search


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 13, 2019)

I was looking there but it's so light colored as to be almost unreadable! I  did a page search now and indeed it's there. 

I had "provide search suggestions" unchecked - so that was the problem.

badbrain Thanks so much!


----------

